
Facebook faces employee backlash over Trump protest comments - Reedx
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-trump-employee-criticism/facebooks-zuckerberg-faces-employee-backlash-over-trump-protest-comments-idUSKBN2382D0
======
Simulacra
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23377765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23377765)

